# cloudy olive oil?



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

everytime i buy my olive oil it is fine in the supermarket like see through. but after one night of sitting in my kitchen its gone all cloudy and has like clumpy bits in it. is this a problem? or is it just because its cold?

i dont use oils to cook with i only use them for adding EFAs and calories to my diet and shakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Maybe its the olives? :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Give the bottle a shake before use and should be fine mate.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

pmsl its the temperature mate *rotflmao just out of curiosity does it get cold in your kitchen?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive noticed that the ones in glass this doesnt happen often, its only the ones in the plastic bottles. except the glass one is like double the price and as im a ginge pikey i dont wana pay extortionate prices


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Turn your heating on you tight git!


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

The cloudier the better, it shows that it is Extra Virgin i.e. the solids (all the good bits) haven't been taken out through refining processes. Just give it a shake to distribute the solids evenly.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

KRS said:


> Turn your heating on you tight git!


LMFAO if only i could if only i could :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

msowerby18 said:


> The cloudier the better, it shows that it is Extra Virgin i.e. the solids (all the good bits) haven't been taken out through refining processes. Just give it a shake to distribute the solids evenly.


never thought about it like that mate. cheers


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

defo the temp. Don't keep it in he fridge 

Oh, and stick it on a radiator to get it back to normal in a hurry.


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

haha, just give it a shake and it'll be just as good. Yeah it's the cold that creates the cloudy crap, I get it sometimes with my bottles but the more expensive varieties I purchased seem to get literally no white spots.

All looks the same when the pan is scorching hot.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

maybe someone jizzed it:lol:

OO usually clouds at around 7 degrees celsius.


----------

